# Buying a BIG tank...



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I need to know where to buy/order a big tank. Does anyone have a website they can recommend. I have a "big" tank now, but someday I would like the tank to be between 1000 - 4000 gallons. I work at a place where we have a 10,000 gallon, another 10,000 gallon and a 40,000 gallon, so I don't care to hear what a pain filtration and cleaning is, just a piece of glass/plastic that is big. Secondly would a tank this big need to be built in, or could you just throw a 20'x4'x4' (2,400 gallons) tank up on a stand along the family room wall, is there a stand that big, obviously this is pricey, but where are the sites/stores?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

cheaper to build your own, and unless your house is on a concrete pad.....scratch the idea.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I understand a tank can be an investment. Assuming my floor is not going to give out, (I would put this in the basement, concrete) lets get back to WHERE (websites) this can be purchased. I'm not going to put together some 20 foot tank just to have it break on me, I want somebody else (professional) doing it


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

You might want to talk to www.glasscages.com


----------



## crewdwg16 (Oct 17, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> You might want to talk to www.glasscages.com


man u gotta have some coin to have a tank tht big!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I would also have to recommend glasscages.com for a tank that size.

_*Topic Moved to Tank and Equipment Forum*_


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

gonna breed some serras?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Actually, depening on where in the 1000 to 4000 range I land I just wanted to have a massive amount of redbellies. I wanted to follow the 1 inch per 2 gallon rule. So at 1000 gallons (1000/2 = 500 inches/ 10 (approx inches of full grown RBP)) would house 50 and 4000 gallons would house 200 red's and anything with 50 - 200 reds would be pretty cool. Cost is not much of an issue


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll _assume_ that you're serious, I hope you got deep pockets because the 4000 gallon one pictured cost $168,000 to have it built into their house. http://www.seaquariums.com/

A guy on MFK built a 2500 gallon cement tank in his basement for under 10 grand. So it's all about how fancy you want to go and how big of a bank account you have.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

i was thinking more in the $20,000 range, I have already seen where I can get around a 1,000 gallon for around 5 grand, just trying to maximize gallons per dollar


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

The aquariums on SeaAquariums.com are extremely beautiful. I am not looking for work quite the professional/built in. Just finding the piece of glass and having a carpenter build the stand to set it on is what I'm interested in. Again I have found a 1,000 gallon piece of glass and I could have a carpenter build the stand, but I'm just looking for a bigger piece of glass, as I can simply have the size of the stand adjusted. I am going to save over the course of the next couple of years, to see if my piranha interest will be perminent or temporary


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

You'll want to use acrylic if you're wanting to go BIG.


----------



## mann (Nov 26, 2006)

Kyle2154 said:


> The aquariums on SeaAquariums.com are extremely beautiful. I am not looking for work quite the professional/built in. Just finding the piece of glass and having a carpenter build the stand to set it on is what I'm interested in. Again I have found a 1,000 gallon piece of glass and I could have a carpenter build the stand, but I'm just looking for a bigger piece of glass, as I can simply have the size of the stand adjusted. I am going to save over the course of the next couple of years, to see if my piranha interest will be perminent or temporary


Does it have to be a glass one? If it were me I would make it out of concrete, with a glass viewing area on the front. That might be the cheapest. Sorta like a swimming pool with a window.

Good luck, and we gotta have pics if you create one


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyle2154 said:


> I need to know where to buy/order a big tank. Does anyone have a website they can recommend. I have a "big" tank now, but someday I would like the tank to be between 1000 - 4000 gallons. * I work at a place where we have a 10,000 gallon, another 10,000 gallon and a 40,000 gallon*, so I don't care to hear what a pain filtration and cleaning is, just a piece of glass/plastic that is big. Secondly would a tank this big need to be built in, or could you just throw a 20'x4'x4' (2,400 gallons) tank up on a stand along the family room wall, is there a stand that big, obviously this is pricey, but where are the sites/stores?


Why dont you just research/ask the folks at your place of work?


----------



## TurboVtec93 (Nov 29, 2006)

guy on another site built a 1200 for less then 2 grand. if interested pm me for the link i just dont want to advertise other sites on here.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah give glasscages.com a holler, im going to order my 100g wide from there fromt here
unless they are coming to a show near you or you can go pick it up then forget about it, shipping is killer


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

me and my buddy can construct a wood tank for you, it will outlast any glass
or acrylic you will find / wood and fiberglass built

here is a link of the work

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/for/242413808.html


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

shipping is not that bad it would only coast me 275 for them too ship it too cali.. and yes i have asked them thats how i know...


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

275 can get you another tank.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

assclown said:


> me and my buddy can construct a wood tank for you, it will outlast any glass
> or acrylic you will find / wood and fiberglass built
> 
> here is a link of the work
> ...


i got a plywood tank, its pretty good, and holds up pretty c*ck solid


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Seriously, how old are you?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

2400 gallons in an acrylic. WOW you're going to get bent over like a slinky. 
the largest standard size acrylic sheets will only get you a 960gallon. that means you will have to have VERY custom built. Forget Glass. thats not going to happen at that size. 
I hope you have VERY deep pockets. I'm already seeing 20-30K just to have the tank built. Then another couple thousand to have it delivered. Sorry if they told you 240. You're gonna be in for a big suprize. 
You really would be better off having it built in your house. considering the size and weight of a tank that size you would need 20 guys to lift it. and you wouldn't be able to get it in the house anyways unless you knocked out a wall.

You should look into a local builder. Cement with viewing windows is really going to be the cheapest way to attain a tank of this size.

Where are you located?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Go with cement and 1 viewing side....just out of safety concerns. That way you only have 1 side that can potentially cause you problems. Imagine if that tank leaks or busts due to craftsmenship, inferior parts, weight issues etc...

You'll have 4,000 gallons flowing into your basement and hitting every electrical outlet and device that you have running.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Let him answer how old he is. If he works in a place with 2 10,000 tanks and a 40,000 tank then he shouldn't have any questions to ask us poor bastards that dream of 300G tanks. This is just like the kid on here that said he is 'one day' going to get that saltwater tank that had the blacktips in it, but still lives at home.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

I am 20 years old. I don't have these bottomlessly DEEP pockets. As I stated earlier I am looking more in the $20,000 range. I was careful to point out that I didn't care to hear about what a pain this would be, I simply was looking for stores. Thanks for the points on concrete and 1 panel, I honestly didn't think of that. I have seen standard glass sizes in the 800-900 gallon range for around $3,500 that I would not have to "knock a wall out" to get into my house. I was looking for more options to shrink the dollar-to-gallon ratio not be ridculed, it's not impossible for people to spend money. Anyways thanks to those on the ideas such as "go concrete" and "I saw a guy build a 1200 gallon for under 2 grand" see those ideas are helping not the ones that are like "Man this guy is an idiot" or "scratch that" or "I hope you got DEEP pockets" Continue to boost your membership to "Psychotic" by posting negative comments, but thanks to the "newbies" for the real advice


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't know if you were talking about me because I said "I hope you have deep pockets" I wasn't being negative I was being realistic, I posted extremes on both ends.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Sorry for the "lash out" and no it wasn't directed at you, it was directed in general. It's just I have a pull barn and my father has a fully functional pull barn (heated). Neither of us are 'ham-fisted' So in the April - July period of next year it wouldn't be impossible to lay down some money for supplies A.K.A. concrete and a panel to assemble a rather large aquarium. I can't imagine dropping like over 20,000 on concrete alone, that seems ridiculous, as I have purchased concrete before. We (me and you guys) are on the same team here on "piranha-fury" and unlike most people that would put coral and clown fish in their HUGE aquariums, I would load mine with piranhas. Lets be positive not pesimistic here.

Supplies is only one angle, just purchasing the tank is still an option, and that, along with assembly information is what I'm looking for. I do feel like we are playing with more potential if we assemble it ourselves though.








Mad props








To those of you who pointed out the concrete idea, I mean heck a smoothed-out-clean-looking concrete aquarium might be the way to go considering it might go in a pull barn.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if you work has large tanks cant you ask where they got theirs from?


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

shark_boy said:


> if you work has large tanks cant you ask where they got theirs from?


x2


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, but the tanks where I work are like those great big tanks your see at the las vegas hotels. No one I work with actually took place in the construction. The only information I have been able to dig up is that it probably cost upwords of 100 grand for all 3 aquariums and that the "ozone filters" alone probably cost 5 grand. Those tanks are designed to be perfect and absolutley breath-taking. Granted that would be nice, but I'm fine with a more concrete construction. I swear the peices of glass are huge on the 40,000 gallon it takes like 20 seconds just to walk by the tank.


----------

